# al hamra rak



## jaya (Mar 14, 2010)

hi,
can any one tell me are there any flats available ( furnished or non furnished ) in Al Hamra area of RAK

If so what wuld be the rent of 1 BHK flat come around ?

If no Flats in that area ............then the rent of the simplest smallest villa....


also.... howz the area around corniche road to live in and whatz the rent structure ?

seriously guys with so less of info on the net........it gets difficult to find out..........


thanks


----------



## Treefungus (Jan 18, 2010)

Either use Al Hamra Real Estate (developer of Al Hamra Village) or Sultan Property (I rented from them).


----------

